# A few new ones finished up this week.



## chet0213 (Oct 3, 2017)

. 

 




Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## PatrickR (Oct 3, 2017)

I like them all. Very nice! Do you cast the resin?


----------



## KenV (Oct 3, 2017)

Lucite at its best!!!   Nice!!


----------



## mjmeldrum (Oct 3, 2017)

Those are great looking pens.  They kind of remind me of lava lamps from back in the day.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (Oct 3, 2017)

Lovely indeed !!! . I admire your work from the inside out.


----------



## gtriever (Oct 3, 2017)

Love the look and the creativity!


----------



## Bryguy (Oct 4, 2017)

These are gorgeous!


----------



## LouF (Oct 4, 2017)

They look outstanding great craftsmanship.


----------

